# Help needed re Enneagram results!



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Starry gave me a welcome nudge in the direction of Enneagram typing as I was struggling to understanding my fustrating personality. I used the link and took a test, but I'm unsure how I use the results as I have three strong contenders for type and a load of wngs that are confusing me ..

It says I am most likely type 4 but I scored 
Type 4 - 10.3
Type 7 - 10
Type 5 - 10
Type 9 - 7.7
Type 6 - 6
Type 8 - 8

Has anyone else taken the Enneagram test? Whats the general feeling about it? I've never heard of it before..


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

4w5 - Seeking Identity and Knowledge

LifeExplore

Healthy side of this wing brings a withdrawn, *complex creativity*. *May be somewhat intellectual but have exceptional depth of feeling and insight. Very much their own person; original and idiosyncratic. Have a spiritual and aesthetic openness. Will find multiple levels of meaning to most events. May have a strong need and ability to pour themselves into artistic creations.* Loners; can seem enigmatic and hard to read. Externally reserved and internally resonant. When they open up it can be sudden and total. *When entranced or defensive, Fours with a 5 wing can easily feel alienated and depressed.* *Many have a sense of not belonging, of being from another planet. Can get lost in their own process, drown in their own ocean.* Whiny - *tend to ruminate* and relive past experience. *Prone to the emotion of shame. Air of sullen, withdrawn disappointment. May live within a private mythology of pain and loss. Can get deeply morbid and fall in love with death.*

That is depressing :crying: but I don't feel it's all true..

Have bolded what I think is probably true of me, maybe my friends and family may say some of the other is true I don't know ...


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

This article is highly useful:

The Enneagram Blogspot: New! 4w3 vs. 7w6 - Misidentifying

most ENFPs are either 4 or 7..
4s tend to be more INFPish
7s tend to be more ENTPish..










maybe if you take the test again in a better mood, ull score higher on the 7 ^^
im biased because i am a 7

*THIS IS MY 1000th POST!!! WELCOME VIP-NESS*


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Starry I knew you'd save me from my scary lonely thread haha! 
Thankyou once again for another link, will check it out .. x
ps Congrats on VIP'ness


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, there is also a school of thought that your wing is your next highest function, regardless of where it is on the scale. 

This remonds me, I haven't taken the ennagram in a long time. Probably because I can change the way I think based on what music I listen to whenever I take it.

P.S. Good job Starry. Maybe you'll get a super member one here in a year or so.


----------

